# Does anyone on here hunt w/ the Damon Hunting Club



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just wondering if there were any good deer coming off that stretch of real estate.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

I would like to know more about the Damon hunting club. I live just north of Damon and have never heard of it.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not a member of the Damon Hunting Club, but I'm head of the Columbia Bottomlands Wildlife Management Association which includes the Damon Hunting Club (Damon side) and the Damon Hunting Club (Danciger side) and the Heritage Hunting Club which is bird hunting only.

Both of the Damon Hunting Club properties are about 5,000 acres each and they are separated by the San Bernard River. Since the ranch has no bridge across the river you have to go to Danciger to get to the entrance to that side.

Both clubs went on TPWD management plans several years ago and 13" antler restrictions before it was law. They have also been reducing membership numbers through attrition. 

This has greatly improved the quality of hunting and it has paid off in much better racks and heavier weights.

Basically the waiting list is so long that they haven't been adding to it. This is not to say it's the greatest place to hunt, but it is improving. 

The habitat includes some wonderful old growth trees and thickets but it has been degraded by cattle grazing operations and in the past members were allowed to build cabins and shacks all over the hunting areas including dumping their garbage all over over. 

There was a really nice buck that came this year. I'll post a photo of it later.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Here you go...


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's pretty.
Not from this year is it?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

chapman53559 said:


> That's pretty.
> Not from this year is it?


Yes, from this season.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats a good deer in any area. Really good for Brazoria Co.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> Here you go...


^^Good friend of mine. I've had the opportunity to hunt out there just haven't taken them up on it yet.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> and thickets but it has been degraded by cattle grazing operations and in the past *members were allowed to build cabins and shacks all over the hunting areas* including dumping their garbage all over over.


wth? strangest chit I've ever heard off.. LMAO..


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, it's sad...

Before it was cut up the Columbia Bottomland was a forest that was 40-miles wide and 60-miles deep. It encompassed the lands and waterways around and between the Colorado, San Bernard and Brazos Rivers. Today only a quarter is left in parts of Brazoria, Matagorda, Wharton and Fort Bend Counties.

The Brazos and San Bernard are not very far apart in a lot of places. The Brazos overflows into Oyster Creek in a flood, then Oyster Creek overflows into Bastrop Bayou, so Bastrop Bayou becomes a tributary of the Brazos in a high flood. These things all tend to get interconnected. Many sloughs and oxbows still exist, but many of them have been filled in or silted in as a result of farming operations.


----------



## hntr52 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Damon Hunting Club*

How would you find the contact information for either or both of these clubs. I havent had any success finding any info.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

There are no ducks in Damon. :wink:   Move along!


----------



## Masked Duck (Nov 17, 2007)

huntr52 said:


> How would you find the contact information for either or both of these clubs. I havent had any success finding any info.


AvianQuest (member here) does the wildlife management on all that property. But last I heard there is a 20-year waiting list for membership on the two deer clubs.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

That pic just goes to show you how good management and father time can improve the quality of your deer herd. It does not happen overnight. Congrats on good management Avian Quest.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Sea-Slug said:


> Congrats on good management Avian Quest.


I head up the wildlife management area that includes the two deer hunting clubs and a bird hunting club. However, I don't physically do any management work at the deer clubs. Both are under TPWD programs and have a state biologist working with them.

The deer lands are in wonderful old bottomland hardwoods habitat along the San Bernard River. Under the state plan they are cutting way back on the number of member through attrition. Also they are culling does and doing selective buck removal along with year around feeding, etc.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

So how does one stand a snow balls chance in hell at becoming a member without spending millions on backing a politician ???


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

I hunted in the Damon hunting club when I was a kid with my father. Back in those days, quality deer were rarely seen, if ever. Since they started the management efforts, the deer quality has improved. I have friends and family that hunt there and have seen pictures of some good deer that have come off the place. The price is not excessive but there is a rather long waiting list to join from what I hear. Basically, no new members unless someone drops out.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

RiverRat, I hunted the old DHC too when I was a kid in the 70's. I grew up south of town & remember some great times on that ground! I definitely remember all the old cabins and quality deer were never seen, heck, a bad opening day was only shooting 1 deer, LOL. I remember how proud I was that my first deer was a forked horn, not a spike!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

txjustin said:


> ^^Good friend of mine. I've had the opportunity to hunt out there just haven't taken them up on it yet.


That Muegge?


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

my family has run the damon hunting club for over 35 years. there are no openings to speak of. if there is a member that drops, their place is taken by anothers family member first....so really no openings if your not in relation to a current member. as for the quality of deer being taken now, there was a buck that was just short of 150 taken last weekend. the picture of the deer is on another thread here titled nice brazoria county buck. it was posted by me so you can search threads started by me and find it easily.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

blueproline said:


> my family has run the damon hunting club for over 35 years. there are no openings to speak of. if there is a member that drops, their place is taken by anothers family member first....so really no openings if your not in relation to a current member. as for the quality of deer being taken now, there was a buck that was just short of 150 taken last weekend. the picture of the deer is on another thread here titled nice brazoria county buck. it was posted by me so you can search threads started by me and find it easily.


know of any hot single females available that has family in the club?


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

or i guess i can post it again...


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> know of any hot single females available that has family in the club?


Thanks for looking out for me gilbert!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> That Muegge?


Yep


----------

